# Fencing?



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

I use the electric tape... I prefer the Horseguard because it holds up the best to wind and weather, but I do have some of the cheaper stuff. This is the Horseguard site: HorseguardFence.com : the best electric fence for Horse They have a price list, but they advertise as 10 cents per foot.

I'm using the white standard tape. I like the fact that I can see it well so that if the fence is compromised (tree falls on it or something), I can see it is down.


----------



## rockaway (Jan 14, 2010)

We use elctro braid and love it. We used wooden poles but on our next area we will try fiberglass rods as it is hard to get the poles into clay. It is expensive but it looks great and is maintenance free. We use solar to power it and no problems at all, even in winter. We will never go back to anything else. We have had every type of fence.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

We have a combination of types.
Our large summer pastures are electric, as its the cheapest type to cover such a large area.
We have 4 turnout paddocks that are visible from the road past our place, only because I like the look of it, those are wood. We treat all our boards w stain, its time consuming, but stand up to the elements much better, and look quite lovely I must say.
Our turnout paddocks by our barn area are all metal panel fencing...I love this option as its sturdy, looks good, and I can change the configuration of my paddocks if I desire....which is an awesome option.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I use electric wire. The braid and tape swing in the KS wind and do not hold up. If you get the right width of wire it will. I put tags on the fence so the horses can see it and they haven't had a problem with it at all


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe no one has problems. I'm doing something wrong. I'm for sure going to look into these fence brands.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Metal fence panels. It's great because we can easily change things around and since the property backs up to city-owned acreage, we have wire mesh panels attached to it to keep people's dogs out since tons of people like to walk their dogs on the city property.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We have horse-cote/hot-cote wire and I love it. The reason for the combo is we have a 5 strand fence with the top, middle and bottom being hot-cote and then the other two are horse-cote(non-electrified). The run of fence facing the house is wood plank.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

wood fence for 10 years now and never had any rot. Maybe it's the kind of wood you used.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

We have electric tape up for paddocks.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

our corral, small paddock and medium sized field are wood and wire fenced. our summer pasture is outside our kitchen window and is huge and electric fenced. the yellow and white electric tape.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am with Rockaway, electrobraid is the best. If something falls on it just get it off and your done. If it stretches it then retighten and your done. No painting, no rotting and looks good. I have had this fencing since day one and it works great and the horses have no issues seeing it. Here is the link Electrobraid - Electric Horse Fence, Safe Livestock Fencing


----------

